# Any TMJ Sufferers Out There?



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

TMJ has caused me chronic pain for the last 8 years and I'm just having a really bad day. Has anyone else had this problem? How did you deal with it?

After splints and nightguards didn't work I'm going through a long orthodontic process (last three years) but I look TERRIBLE. Hollows under my eyes, lopsided face, all puffy.

If you've had TMJ, what symptoms did you have and how did you deal with them?

Thanks!


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> TMJ has caused me chronic pain for the last 8 years and I'm just having a really bad day. Has anyone else had this problem? How did you deal with it?
> 
> After splints and nightguards didn't work I'm going through a long orthodontic process (last three years) but I look TERRIBLE. Hollows under my eyes, lopsided face, all puffy.
> 
> ...


See a good NUCCA practitioner. 
NUCCA - National Upper Cervical Chiropractic Association

If you've had extensive dental work done that could be the source of your TMJ issues as they are essentially contorting your jaw beyond it's normal limits and throwing that whole thing out of wack.


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

You have suppressed rage. Do you have PTSD or just anxiety or a high stress lifestyle? I had pretty bad TMJ after leaving an abusive relationship, and initially had muscle relaxers for a week, before later going on psychiatric medication for depression and anxiety.

I've also had therapy, and now do yoga, and my jaw is the loosest its probably been in my adult life, as I consciously have learned to surrender.

I suggest you have therapy and deal with your emotions and stress level, because the cause here is not just physical, it's emotional. It's based around either past trauma, your lifestyle, your hormones or brain chemistry, or some combination there of.

I also recommend yoga, because it helps your spine, neck and shoulders, etc. as well as decreasing stress.

Have you tried massage at least? I know yoga isn't for everybody.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I have always had the habit of clenching from the time I was a child. It's just something I enjoyed doing. :tongue: I don't have too much pain, luckily, but I still have a night guard to break me of the habit.
P.S. It's terrible how much a piece of plastic costs. :laughing:


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

> You have suppressed rage. Do you have PTSD or just anxiety or a high stress lifestyle? I had pretty bad TMJ after leaving an abusive relationship, and initially had muscle relaxers for a week, before later going on psychiatric medication for depression and anxiety.


Girl, I'm so sorry you had to go through abuse. Hope things are going better for you now.

To tell the truth, grinding my teeth started a pre-existing condition I didn't know I had, so stress was a small factor, but it wasn't the main one. I learned through my orthodontist that when I had teeth pulled out as a child they pulled out too many one side (i had a small mouth and they were trying to make room in there).

Screwed up my face, didn't start experiencing pain though until i was an adult and started grinding. So strange.

BTW, I lOVE yoga, trying to get back into it because it helps, but I hate intense moving around a lot yoga so trying to find a good class (I hate really active jump from pose to pose yoga, I want to stay in pose for awhile). You're right, massage helps too.

Thanks for the tips everyone. Trying to overcome it but it's been so long.


----------



## noreen1949 (Sep 12, 2013)

My TMJ is a result of neck problems. I have to go to the chiropractor to have it adjusted then to my orthopedic massage therapist so that the adjustment holds. My chiropractor wishes i would do it the other way around but my therapist also works on my back and hip so I want her last. What she does helps my adjustment hold for a good 3-4 weeks. If you try this, it has to be orthopedic massage.
Body Mechanics | Massage Therapy | NYC | Midtown | Murry hill


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

I had it for a couple of years. 100% stress related. Once I dealt with the underlying stressors it completely disappeared. 

Lion Pose helps deal with immediate tension. You look absolutely ridiculous doing this, but it works  Don't worry about the whole kneeling, body position stuff, just do the facial stretch. It REALLY helps loosen up your jaw if you've been doing a lot of clenching/griding. I found massaging my jaw while doing the stretch worked well on particularly tense days


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Ugh ... I hate this condition. Still dealing with it. At it's worst I had to start wearing a custom mouth guard(500$) but then I ended up being told it would only make my condition worse. There are WAY too many strategies/theories out there as to how to resolve it. 

Consider this my thread bookmark of subscription.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

milti said:


> I have always had the habit of clenching from the time I was a child. It's just something I enjoyed doing. :tongue: I don't have too much pain, luckily, but I still have a night guard to break me of the habit.
> P.S. It's terrible how much a piece of plastic costs. :laughing:


Ditto. It's something I've always had the tendency to do as a kid. One of my parents did it too and I've read it is considered genetic by some. It's only been a problem the last 4yrs and has absolutely fluctuated from bad to better correlating w/stress levels. Night guard didn't break me of it though. The over the counter night guard actually nearly choked me! I woke up choking on it because I found myself chewing on it like a piece of gum. Lol! 

Me and my crazy subconscious


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah! I've had terrible TMJ pain and discomfort and still grind my teeth at night. So fun, lol... /sigh

I've begun getting Botox injections done every few months to help alleviate it. I've only had the procedure done once (3 months ago) and I'm going to get it done again later this month. It's expensive though, and been hard to cover the price so idk how practical it is as a long-term solution... :|

Too early to tell, but I think it's better. & the teeth grinding has been getting less problematic, according to my bf!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I have TMJ. I'm not suffering anymore. I was sent to a specialist, my work paid for everything and I just put it in at night while I sleep. I guess I'm lucky that it works 100% for me. I can forget to put it in, but if I forget for a week or two, it acts up again. My jaw aches, it locks closed and I get headaches. So it's just good not to forget to the splint in at night.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Ditto. It's something I've always had the tendency to do as a kid. One of my parents did it too and I've read it is considered genetic by some. It's only been a problem the last 4yrs and has absolutely fluctuated from bad to better correlating w/stress levels. Night guard didn't break me of it though. The over the counter night guard actually nearly choked me! I woke up choking on it because I found myself chewing on it like a piece of gum. Lol!
> 
> Me and my crazy subconscious


Yikes! My splint looks like this:










There was a cast made. It was fitted. I came back a few weeks later and adjustments were made. I have it checked every year. They're plastic and have wires inside running through them so that it can be adjusted if it's too tight or anything. They fit snug and don't come loose. I was really happy with my orthodontist. It's not covered by UHC here, but luckily my work benefits covered it 100% and now I'm staying at home, my husband's work covers it. But I suspect it would be worth every penny. I don't even think about it anymore.

When I originally spoke to my dentist and dr about the TMJ, I was told that UHC would cover surgery if the orthodontist couldn't fix it with a splint. Holy crap! Pay thousands for the orthodontist or free with UHC. So if someone can't afford the splint, the only medical option is to go straight for surgery. Which I'm sure costs a lot more than the splints. I thought that was crazy.


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

I used to wear a splint and destroyed it. Now I think I need it again. 

I'm on muscle relaxants so the pain is slowly going away but my face still gets puffy, and I really need to get another splint. I'm pretty sure I grind.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

I have problems occasionally, but at this point, it isn't very bad. Sometimes my jaw does feel like it disconnects, and I can't open very wide. I usually just place my thumb on the spot and rub it around until it feels like it's back in place again. And I guess my jaw also clicks a bit when I eat most of the time. I've never had problems with tooth grinding though.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Arya said:


> I have problems occasionally, but at this point, it isn't very bad. Sometimes my jaw does feel like it disconnects, and I can't open very wide. I usually just place my thumb on the spot and rub it around until it feels like it's back in place again. And I guess my jaw also clicks a bit when I eat most of the time. I've never had problems with tooth grinding though.


I don't grind my teeth, but I clench my jaw. That's what hurts.


----------



## Nope (Mar 13, 2011)

Currently, my jaw is "locked". I can't open it all the way (although most of the way) and I can't move it very far to the left. 

This has been happening about once a month for the past year, and I can usually "unlock" it within a minute, but this time it locked for good and it's been this way for 2 months while I try to get treatment. I went to an orthodontist, who then sent me to an oral surgeon who I just saw yesterday, and he's sending me to get an MRI and then I'll see him again in 3 weeks. Luckily mine doesn't hurt, it just feels tense at all times.

Does anyone know if you can get this from sleeping on your stomach? I don't think I'm really ever that stressed, so I don't think stress caused it. But whenever it locked up, it was after I had woken up from bed.


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

The sleeping position probably doesn't do it because people change positions all during the night. I feel it in the morning because I grind my teeth, it started when I didn't think I was all that stressed too. But stress made it worse. You waking up with the pain is a good example of nighttime grinding. 

Good luck. I've been suffering for so long I probably should see an oral surgeon, but it's a lot more comfortable for me now with relaxants. Tell us what happens!


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

Huh. This may explain my weird jaw clicking/popping/locking. Not painful, just annoying.


----------

